# Horizontal scroll bar missing from Excel



## Becky Marotta (Oct 15, 2009)

I am totally missing the hroizontal scroll bar from myh Excel sheets. How do I get it back?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

hello Becky..pls check this out, it was posted sometime in 07, but it shd work:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f57/horizontal-scroll-bar-missing-in-excel-152949.html


----------

